# the change of routine...........



## woods78 (Aug 4, 2011)

How often do you change your training routines? I change mine every four weeks, reason being to get away from your body adjusting to the same old routine?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 4, 2011)

woods78 said:


> How often do you change your training routines? I change mine every four weeks, reason being to get away from your body adjusting to the same old routine?



But how would your body get used to your routine if you were progressively overloading? I don't have a set time. Sometimes I change my workout every day so 1 day is never the same. Sometimes I do the same routine for a year.


----------



## edgar15 (Aug 5, 2011)

I change mine every 4-5 weeks for the same reason, to keep my body in the shock mode


----------



## forman (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm about to change mine, getting bored with it. Try to change every 6 weeks


----------



## K1 (Aug 9, 2011)

woods78 said:


> How often do you change your training routines? I change mine every four weeks, reason being to get away from your body adjusting to the same old routine?



Every 4-6wks.....


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 9, 2011)

woods78 said:


> How often do you change your training routines? I change mine every four weeks, reason being to get away from your body adjusting to the same old routine?



I run it until I go stale. I just know by feel and numbers when it's time. It varies for me.


----------



## hj11jason (Aug 12, 2011)

I change mine whenever I feel like  it one week I may feel like doing something else next week I may want to do something else again


----------



## don'tpanic4me (Aug 16, 2011)

I try to change my routine every day, I never do the same chest workout or any workout in a row. but I usually have the same split for roughly 6 weeks


----------



## 1simple (Aug 17, 2011)

don'tpanic4me said:


> I try to change my routine every day, I never do the same chest workout or any workout in a row. but I usually have the same split for roughly 6 weeks



Same with me!


----------



## anton88 (Aug 18, 2011)

every 4-6 weeks


----------

